# Quality of Land's End Merchandise



## lbv2k (Feb 16, 2010)

Can someone please give me a general idea of the quality of merchandise (shirts, pants, blazers, outerwear etc) sold by Lands' End?
I am looking for something in the region of "it's better than what you might find at Macy's but not anywhere near BB" (for example) or anything specific.
I have just recently started looking at this retailer and I am trying to be sure of what I get.

Thanks for the usual help on this forum.


----------



## mulsas (Jan 27, 2011)

I have only bought a few of the tailored fit no-iron buttondown shirts from them, so I can't speak to the quality of other things. But I do really like the shirts, I have been slowly picking up a few to expand my selection of nice work casual shirts. They look nice, fit well, and hopefully should stay looking nice. Like alot of online stuff, I try to be patient and wait for stuff to go on sale.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

lbv2k said:


> Can someone please give me a general idea of the quality of merchandise (shirts, pants, blazers, outerwear etc) sold by Lands' End?
> I am looking for something in the region of "it's better than what you might find at Macy's but not anywhere near BB" (for example) or anything specific.
> I have just recently started looking at this retailer and I am trying to be sure of what I get.
> 
> Thanks for the usual help on this forum.


I would say it's slightly better than Macy's, but Lands' End has a very generous return policy that makes the gamble worth it. Some of the offerings are top notch, while others are quite inferior. Sadly, the quality has dwindled in the past couple of years. I return far more than I keep these days.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

A mixed bag, if I had to be objective. LE is a brand that markets to the wasp/ivy/trad/prep demographic at a discount. A good deal of their merchandise is of decent quality, but often pale when compared to the highest-end examples from other makers. I'd call them the entry-level brand, or fall-back position for the buyer in the aforementioned demographic when cash-strapped.

However, some of the staples (OCBD's, Chino's, Sweaters, AE shoes, etc.) are consistently good, if not excellent, and enough so that their sales can be hard to resist. 

As for their own shoes and jackets, these have been the items which have varied in quality the most (bad cuts in jackets cheap materials/narrow widths on shoes). Some here have been burned on those, and vow never to reconsider items in those areas. As an example: old vintage blazers found in thrift shops generally excel the current offerings.

Of course, while you shouldn't abuse it, you can take a chance with the constant free shipping promos (and additional discounts) due to the courtesy of being able to do returns at most Sears retail locations. All said, this has kept me as a returning customer.


----------



## lbv2k (Feb 16, 2010)

hockeyinsider said:


> Sadly, the quality has dwindled in the past couple of years. I return far more than I keep these days.


Thanks mulsas and Hockeyinsider.
In fact, the statement above is what has been bothering me. I spoke to a number of people, and majority seem to have the same sentiment as hockeyinsider wrote above. I just want to find out if the feeling is the same here or its just a generalization based on isolated case(s).

Thanks.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

It's not, but I wouldn't call those who feel differently _generalizing_, either.


----------



## lbv2k (Feb 16, 2010)

Taken Aback said:


> It's not, but I wouldn't call those who feel differently _generalizing_, either.


Thanks Taken Aback. Sorry I didn't mean generalizing in the sense that "they are just generalizing". I was just looking for some specific situations which you so eloquently detailed in post #4 with respect to their OCBD, sweaters etc vs say shoes, jackets (as an example), so I appreciate.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm pleased with what I've bought from them: OCBD and other dress shirts, swim wear, and an array of kids clothing including shoes an pants. I'm expecting a blazer that I bought for my son to arrive any day. I think LE is a good place for wardrobe basics. I've heard their ties are excellent values.

I'd definitely put it in the "better than Macys but not Brooks" category, and it helps that LE frequently offers sales that make the prices below those of what I often see at Macys. And, I hate to say it, but the experience of buying on line is preferable to the experience of shopping at Macys, which is always chaotic and understaffed/staffed by people who don't know what they're doing. 

Here's another comparison: my TM Lewin shirts are cut better than LE in terms style, but the LE are definitely better made and will probably last longer. The LE also cost me much less.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Land's End $29.50 pinpoint oxford was one of the best bargains out there for many years. Was it the best? No, not in my opinion, but it was one heck of a good deal none the less.

Their non-iron pinpoints for $49.- are not a good deal at all. (again, in my opinion)

I was a tried and true Land's End customer for many years because although their items we not the best available they were a good deal.

I don't feel that way now. I may pick up some of their gabs or chinos when they're on sale but that's about it.


----------



## DG123 (Sep 16, 2011)

The best quality Lands End products I have purchased are dress shirts , Super-T tee shirts, cotton polos, and no-iron sheet sets. Also luggage items made from what Lands End calls "Lighthouse", which is the company's rugged nylon material.

All of the above has been outstanding quality.

The pants and outerwear jackets, as well as sweaters, have been of poor quality.



lbv2k said:


> Can someone please give me a general idea of the quality of merchandise (shirts, pants, blazers, outerwear etc) sold by Lands' End?
> I am looking for something in the region of "it's better than what you might find at Macy's but not anywhere near BB" (for example) or anything specific.
> I have just recently started looking at this retailer and I am trying to be sure of what I get.
> 
> Thanks for the usual help on this forum.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

I have several no iron shirts that I'm very happy with, and I was sorry to see the end of their custom chinos, having finally gotten my measurements right. Luggage lasts forever. Like STP and LLB their customer service is top flight. I always order shirts on clearance and usually manage to get free shipping.


----------



## JohnRov (Sep 3, 2008)

I've pretty much switched from BB to LE for button down shirts I wear to work everyday. LE has more selection in colors and patterns and I think the quality is comparable, which makes the value much better. I've had two BB (not 346) shirts blow out at the elbows after only a year or so of wear.


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

I own a handful of button downs and pants from LE. 

The non-iron chinos are my favorite out of any brand. Even though they increased the price this year to $50, if you sign up for their emails, every now and then they have 40% off sales brinigng the pants down to $30 each. I like them better than dockers, jcrew, ll bean, gap, and bills, all brands of khakis i have owned. Also, you can get them hemmed and/or cuffed for free at any length in 1/4" increments which is great for people with inseams under 30".

The shirts are decent. Yes they have a big selection but alot of the patterns aren't that great. I'm happy with the ones I've gotten, especially at the price points. I can easily get them for $30 or less, and several times at $10. The one thing that bugs me is the 1st button (not the neck button). It's really high so that when it's buttoned it looks too high so I leave it unbuttoned. This seems consistent among their shirts. I will say though that I like BB much better in fit and quality. I'd pay $50 per BB shirt but not more than $30 for LE.

I read in another thread that if you sign up for another account with LE, that they send different sets of coupons to "new" customers and "established" customers. I have not verified this yet but I plan to try it so I can snag another 40% off coupon.

And yes, being able to return and ship to Sears for free shipping is a huge plus benefit, as well as the lax return policy.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

There are royal oxford shirts on the LE website that look nice, but have pretty awful reviews by consumers. Any thoughts here on those shirts? (I am referring to Item # 39898-1AD6)


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Lands' End was always known as a purveyor of quality traditional clothing for a very fair price. Quality fluctuations have occurred over the years, especially when LE has switched vendors. I've been a customer for over 25 years, and have experienced the best (and worst!) of this.

Recent improvements in quality have been encouraging, especially after a period of regression. Very much like the OCBD, Hyde Park, and pinpoint oxford dress shirts, new "Original" chinos, Highlander twill shirts, cotton sweaters, boat shoes, underwear, socks, polos, and colored jeans, among other items. Ties are hit-or-miss, and LE-branded shoes are usually disappointing. I've had good luck with blazers and suiting separates, others have not. They now offer six models of Allen Edmonds shoes - a very welcome addition!

LE offers a superb return policy, and frequent 20% to 30% discounts. Such discounts serve to make the good LE stuff excellent buys...


----------



## lbv2k (Feb 16, 2010)

I really thank everyone for their informative comments on this subject


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Their shirts and chinos are a pretty good value in my experience. Better than the similarly priced stuff you'll see at J.C. Penney. (Which is ironic given that Lands' End is now under the umbrella of Sears, another mall department store.) Unfortunately, it's all made overseas now. Not a lick made in the States anymore besides the Allen Edmonds shoes.


----------



## PTB in San Diego (Jan 2, 2010)

I ordered a batch of button-down shirts and custom shirts about 5 years ago. All were nice, and I'm still wearing and liking them. Nice herringbones, and the details on the custom shirts were quite nice. 

I ordered a batch of office shirts (various pinpoints) about four months ago, and they consistently looked like junk to me. Loose threads, sloppy stitching, shiny finish. They looked like shirts you find at a low-end discounter. They all went back.

If you look closely at the catalogue that just came out, you can find examples of sloppy stitching. One pair of chinos jumped out at me in particular. I'll admit to being tempted by the oilcloth jacket, and I **might** try a pair of chinos or ringspun jeans.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

I've been a Lands' End customer since the early '80s.

LE does some things well. Their OCBDs may not be the very best available regardless of price, but they tend to be good shirts, and when purchased in combination with a sale and a coupon, they often represent a great value. I'm quite satisfied with them and wear them often.

Pretty much the same deal with LE chinos. Maybe not the very best chinos available anywhere, but at least a few of their chino offerings are genuinely good, and are priced quite attractively. Again, unless there's some urgent need, hold off a few days or a week, and as likely as not you'll be able to buy on sale and with a 25% off coupon and with free shipping.

I haven't purchased any LE sweaters in a while, but I suspect some of them are still worth buying. And somewhat surprisingly, LE neckties aren't half bad - and many of them are available in long lengths (which is what I wear). Particularly if the sweater or tie you want is an "On the Counter" item, or a sale item, buying is a no brainer. I only own a few LE ties, none of them ran me anywhere near as much as $20, and they're all more than adequate.

And LE polos (offered in a good variety of styles) have been a solid choice for many years. I can't ever recall thinking, "Gee, I feel poorly dressed in this Lands' End polo. I wish I'd worn a polo by some other manufacturer." And I've been wearing LE polos since back in the days when "digital" meant "using your fingers."

Other stuff is more of a mixed bag. OCBDs, chinos, and polos, are pretty safe bets. Items like blazers, shoes, dress pants, etc., have to be evaluated much more on an item-by-item basis.

Has quality suffered over the past few years? Well, yes and no. At the very least, the days when nearly everything in the Lands' End catalog was Made in the USA are over. And some people simply take it as an article of faith that Made in Thailand (or Brazil, or Poland, or China, or Mexico) can never be as good as Made in the USA. Me, I'm not so sure. I mean, I'd love it if LE could offer their clothing at current prices, but made in America. But that's just not possible. Anyway, I can't really point to any specific area where my shirt or my chinos would be better if they'd been made in a factory in Birmingham, AL, instead of having been made in a factory in Lima, Peru.

Have things gone downhill since LE became part of Sears? At least in my experience, not really. Yeah, some changes have been made which don't especially please me, but they're more or less offset by other changes which do please me. And being able to return anything I don't like to the local Sears, is much cheaper and more convenient than having to do returns by mail. Although I know some people probably turn away from Lands' End these days, specifically because "It's Sears," and Sears is presumably for Craftsman tools, but not for quality clothing.

I prefer shopping at LE (usually online or via the catalog), to shopping at Macy's. Absolutely. But no, it's no Brooks Brothers. Then again, if I want to buy three shirts and two pairs of pants and get change back from my Ben Franklin, I can do that at LE. I can't begin to do that at Brooks Bros. And they'll be good shirts and pants. Maybe not great, but in the real world - where clothing budgets have limits - "good" is often enough to keep me happy. It's sort of how a Honda Accord may not be as great a car as a BMW 5-series, but that doesn't mean it's necessarily a mistake to buy an Accord.
-- 
Michael


----------



## DG123 (Sep 16, 2011)

As far as I know Lands End is an independently owned and operated company, which sells its product to Sears.



Jovan said:


> Their shirts and chinos are a pretty good value in my experience. Better than the similarly priced stuff you'll see at J.C. Penney. (Which is ironic given that Lands' End is now under the umbrella of Sears, another mall department store.) Unfortunately, it's all made overseas now. Not a lick made in the States anymore besides the Allen Edmonds shoes.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

DG123 said:


> As far as I know Lands End is an independently owned and operated company, which sells its product to Sears.


I'm pretty sure Lands' End is a subsidiary of Sears Holdings Corporation. I believe Sears paid just under $2 billion for Lands' End, a little under a decade ago. The purchase got good coverage in the financial press at the time, so I doubt whether the situation would have changed since then without my having heard about it.
-- 
Michael


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

In recent years, I've bought quite a few OCBD shirts from LE and three pairs of trousers. The wool year-rounder slacks were, eh, okay. I have been very happy with all the shirts I've gotten from them and the cotton trousers. I have never tried their no-iron shirts. All the shirts I have are non-no-irons. I kind of get the sense from their latest catalogs that they may be phasing the latter out. Hope not.

Have some things from them that I bought back when. I have a very nice loden coat I bought from them back around 1984 for the whopping sum of $65, if I remember aright, and it is still giving good service.

In general, I have found that LE gives very good value for the money.


----------



## DG123 (Sep 16, 2011)

You guys are correct. In 2002 Sears acquired Lands End. This is news to me. Last year , while placing a phone order, I asked the Lands End rep who owned the company. She replied "a group of investors".
Anyway, I bought most of my wardrobe from Lands End during the 1998 to 2009 time frame. Beginning in 2008 I noticed Lands End became much more promotional with their pricing, offering more frequent discount deals. Unfortunately, the quality of Lands End merchandies really started deteriorating about 2008 and 2009. It is my obeservation that the company shifted away from quality in favor of focusing on low prices. For example, the pants in recent years have questionable stictching, including the hem lines. And, the pant colors quickly fade.
These days my Lands End purchases are the company's Super-T shirts and polo shirts, offered in several good colors and Tall sizes. I also like LE's pinpoint no-iron dress shirts.

304]I'm pretty sure Lands' End is a subsidiary of Sears Holdings Corporation. I believe Sears paid just under $2 billion for Lands' End, a little under a decade ago. The purchase got good coverage in the financial press at the time, so I doubt whether the situation would have changed since then without my having heard about it.
-- 
Michael[/QUOTE]


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

tdecast said:


> I read in another thread that if you sign up for another account with LE, that they send different sets of coupons to "new" customers and "established" customers. I have not verified this yet but I plan to try it so I can snag another 40% off coupon.


You're misquoting me a bit. I have seen some differences, but more often the deals are the same. The main differences are usually a change in the specific code so they can track you better. It's worth doing it, as there will occasionally be a different and better code, but don't do it expecting some "50% off for first time customers" email. 40% is also the rarest of promos; probably only happening two to three times a year.



Tiger said:


> Recent improvements in quality have been encouraging, especially after a period of regression. Very much like the OCBD, Hyde Park, and pinpoint oxford dress shirts, new "Original" chinos, Highlander twill shirts, cotton sweaters, *boat shoes*, underwear, socks, polos, and colored jeans, among other items. Ties are hit-or-miss, and LE-branded shoes are usually disappointing. I've had good luck with blazers and suiting separates, others have not. They now offer six models of Allen Edmonds shoes - a very welcome addition!


Do you speak from recent experience on the boat shoes? I recently ordered a pair that were pictured as having non-functional laces, yet which a rep said were 360° laced. Turns out the pics were right due to a vendor change, but the shoes are actually made for correct boat shoe lacing. Short of the bad laces (which I changed) they are pretty good.



Jovan said:


> Their shirts and chinos are a pretty good value in my experience. Better than the similarly priced stuff you'll see at J.C. Penney. (Which is ironic given that Lands' End is now under the umbrella of Sears, another mall department store.) Unfortunately, it's all made overseas now. Not a lick made in the States anymore besides the Allen Edmonds shoes.


The last belt I got from them (khaki cotton surcingle) was made in the USA.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

That's encouraging at least.

I do wish they'd focus on quality over frequent discounts (which is definitely reflected in the merchandise if it's gone downhill). Their prices are already fair. I honestly don't mind paying even more if it means they'll go back to pre-2008 level of quality. Both the shirts I have from them are probably from around that period since they were thrifted and seem pretty decent.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

LE products are a great value when you compare price vs price.

LE dress shirts aren't as good as BB (though they used to be awfully close) but they are about half the cost. 

LE year-rounder suits aren't as nice as a half-fused job from Victor, BB, or some other makers, but at a full retail of $250 are the same quality of most of the stuff at Macy's or Men's Wearhouse retailing at $500 - $600.

LE polo shirts concede nothing to any similarly priced competitor, and very little to any priced competitor. They are not a Lacoste, but if you fancy casual shirts with mother of pearl buttons you probably aren't shopping at LE anyway.

I buy a lot of clothes from LE. I used to wear a lot of their non iron shirts. I didn't like some of the changes they made, but no one else on the forum seemed to share my sentiment. So I chalk it up to my pickiness. They also have great odds and ends. Their beach towels and Pajamas are superb and can be had for a comparative song. Their swim collection is consistently good.

LE is a great place for good values on classic American basics. And they really do stand behind every product they sell. Period.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

I concur, Mr. Mac...


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Agree that their year-rounder suits are very wearable for the money; for a person who wears suits infrequently or just can't bring themselves to dropping $750+ for a BB one (even with sales), I think it's a good buy. The tailored fit is modern enough without looking too silly. I bought one recently and received a lot of compliments on it.

Their dress shirts are the only ones I'll buy anymore. The fitment for my body is excellent and they are almost always available on sale or whatever. For $45 I think they're great. The ties are surprisingly good too.

For the basics, LE is never a bad choice. Good value for the money since there's perpetually a coupon, sale, or promo.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

PTB in San Diego said:


> If you look closely at the catalogue that just came out, you can find examples of sloppy stitching. One pair of chinos jumped out at me in particular. I'll admit to being tempted by the oilcloth jacket, and I **might** try a pair of chinos or ringspun jeans.


I hope the knockoff Barbour is nicer than the one of two or three years ago. The price is considerably higher too. For what Lands' End is charging, you might as well get the real thing.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Jovan said:


> Their shirts and chinos are a pretty good value in my experience. Better than the similarly priced stuff you'll see at J.C. Penney. (Which is ironic given that Lands' End is now under the umbrella of Sears, another mall department store.) Unfortunately, it's all made overseas now. Not a lick made in the States anymore besides the Allen Edmonds shoes.


With Sears struggling, I wouldn't be surprised if one of the following things happen:

(1) Lands' End is sold-off.

(2) Lands' End is further incorporated into all Sears stores. (They have small sections in some of the larger stores.)

(3) Sears only carries Lands' End, which would be a wise move as Sears needs to up its standing in the marketplace. I'd never buy dry goods there, though it's the store I consider for appliances, tools and the like.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

DG123 said:


> Beginning in 2008 I noticed Lands End became much more promotional with their pricing, offering more frequent discount deals. Unfortunately, the quality of Lands End merchandies really started deteriorating about 2008 and 2009. It is my obeservation that the company shifted away from quality in favor of focusing on low prices


I would agree with that. Additionally, the menswear has been cut dramatically in many ways. They used to offer custom shirts and other articles of clothing. There were more suits and sport jackets -- and several came in short lengths. Now everything is regular or long with few, if any, exceptions. The shoes used to have leather soles. Now they have rubber soles. The stitching on chinos has been outright poor in some cases.

The catalogues are prettier, but the quality isn't better. Thankfully, the return policy is generous.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I was just inspired by all this to take advantage of a 25% discount Lands End is offering on men's clothing. I ordered a pair of corduroy slacks and a tattersal shirt, and I am looking forward to getting good service from both. Saved almost $30 off regular price.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm wearing a Hyde Park right now. BB has a nicer collar roll, and happens to fit _me_ better. But I can't honestly say it's _better quality_.

Highlander shirts are great too.

I've been wearing both of these since the 80s.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

The problem is... with all these discounts going on AND their generous return policy, it might encourage them to continue lowering the bar.


----------



## Bookman (May 19, 2010)

I'm a big fan of Lands End; while all of the other department store merchandise seems to be racing straight towards the gutter, LE provides a good quality product for a very reasonable price. The ability to return merchandise to the local Sears just adds to the convenience. I hope the economic tidal wave besetting Sears doesn't do any harm to LE....just about the only place to shop in the mall these days...


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

hockeyinsider said:


> With Sears struggling, I wouldn't be surprised if one of the following things happen:
> 
> (1) Lands' End is sold-off.
> 
> ...


In that scenario, option one would be most likely, and three seems almost ludicrous. Sears would probably adopt more of a Walmart structure if forced into that position; not commit to higher-end merchandise (Which LE clearly is compared to house brands like Covington).



Jovan said:


> The problem is... with all these discounts going on AND their generous return policy, it might encourage them to continue lowering the bar.


I assume LE's profit margin is not so high that they could stand alone, and that "Blue Light Specials" and Craftsman tools sales make up for any losses. Likewise, I'm sure the Marshall's and TJMaxx sales do more to cover the Rhinelander mansion lease than the RL transactions that occur there.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

hockeyinsider said:


> The shoes used to have leather soles. Now they have rubber soles.


Pricey compared to the rubber, but leather all the same:

https://www.landsend.com/pp/FultonPennySliponShoes~228834_-1.html


----------



## DG123 (Sep 16, 2011)

I agree, and I no longer consider Lands End a "value". If I order 5 items and immediately return 3 or 4 of the items due to poor quality, where is the value? If the item I kept looks well for a a few months but then fades, where is the value?



Jovan said:


> The problem is... with all these discounts going on AND their generous return policy, it might encourage them to continue lowering the bar.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I do like the fabric of my Legacy Chino trousers and shorts, but have to admit the stitching and fit needs some work. I wouldn't mind paying more for that. If the Original Chino and Casual Chino are any better in that regard, I'll readily pay $50. Still on the fence though...


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

Have been a customer off-and-on since 1985 or so.

I really like the wool slacks they offer: They last a long time and seem put together well. I think they're a great value for the money. I'm 6'5", and I find it quite difficult to find long-rise pants, but with LE, no problem. There isn't any store in my town where I can buy pants with this quality, hems finished to my specs, at this low a price.

I like the polos, too. Just got some long-sleeve polos yesterday. I used to get those from L.L. Bean, but they made those non-wrinkle for some reason (they never wrinkled on me) and now they feel wierd and are too hot. Like wearing a plastic bag.

I'm not so high on the non-iron pinpoints. I've had three where my sleeves rip at the elbows after wearing them five or six times. I won't buy any of those anymore.

My last batch of bds was made in China, if that matters to you.

It's super easy to return stuff to them, so your risk is low.

Good luck,
Don


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Taken Aback said:


> Pricey compared to the rubber, but leather all the same:
> 
> https://www.landsend.com/pp/FultonPennySliponShoes~228834_-1.html


Must be new. The last couple of seasons had only rubber-soled offerings.


----------



## tanialancy (Oct 5, 2011)

I do agree. The shirts are very good quality. My husband has a few and after many wears these shirts still look great!


----------



## J.B. (Aug 1, 2011)

Most of the clothing I own is made by Land's End. I have a few polo shirts, sweater, chinos, slacks, and shirts. The shirts are their original button-down oxford shirt in light blue (not the non-iron), a non-iron oxford shirt, and a highland (I think that's the name) shirt which is white with a light blue checkered pattern. The pants that I wear these days are almost exclusively their traditional fit, and flat fronts. A year or two ago, I used to wear pleats, but that's no longer my preference. The pleated pants were also in tailored fit, and I also own a couple of flat-front chinos (tailored fit) which were a little too tight. The one sweater I have from them (maroon, crew-neck) is an almost perfect fit compared to a couple of others I own. The polo shirts are also well-fitting, but I got them from their Land's End Canvas branch mainly, except for a long-sleeve navy polo, and a blue one that was from their regular site (slightly but noticeably less trim than Canvas).

I would say that for me, and just about any other young person, Land's End is a good option. I don't have a large budget, but Land's End seems to be a good affordable option. I would rather not spend over fifty dollars for a shirt or chinos, although lately their prices of the latter are approaching that point. Their products are also holding up fine; no holes or noticeable signs of wear on the clothes. When I'm done laundering them, they look as good as new. For the record, I'm in no way connected to Land's End other than simply being a customer.

Right now, I'm also getting their traditional fit Year'rounder suit in light charcoal. Hopefully, I'll post an update about it soon.


----------



## J.B. (Aug 1, 2011)

I actually received the suit today, and what I'm going to end up doing is keeping the pants, but sending back the jacket (40r traditional fit), as I feel it's too loose. Although it may be odd or mismatched, my pants are the traditional fit, while I'm now thinking about trying a tailored fit 40r jacket instead. Here's the only picture I took of the suit (although you can't see it entirely, I know the pants is a fit I'm satisfied with, as it's like the rest I own. I think tailored fit pants are too tight):










My issue with the jacket, was that it was too loose all-around, and the sleeves too long. How much shirt cuff am I supposed to show, half of an inch? Would something like in the picture below be ideal?

https://clothesonfilm.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Dr-No_Sean-Connery_Glen-check-suit-mid.bmp.jpg

And is this one an example of too short sleeves?

https://www.gonemovies.com/WWW/Pictures/Pictures/Samourai2.jpg

I know that my suit will hardly look as nice as the ones pictured, but I want to get close to emulating the well-fitting 1960s aesthetic with a modern suit (the Land's End suit actually has lapels that look narrow enough for the part, without being too excessively so).


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Just have the sleeves shortened. It shouldn't be very expensive. The ideal for most clothing enthusiasts is closer to Mr. Connery, quarter to half inch showing.

EDIT: Are you sure you don't need a 38R or 39R instead? That shoulder pad looks like it's hanging off. Make sure you stand naturally in fit pictures. If you stand up like a soldier with arms straight at your sides it's never going to look right.


----------



## J.B. (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm actually considering the possibility of a 39R as well, but first I would like to see how the tailored fit version of 40R fits before I get to the 39 or 38. I think Land's End's return policy will work for me in a way that I'll get the opportunity to try on some different sizes. As for the sleeves, I'll have to have them altered at some point, especially if the ones on my next jacket are no different in length. With regard to the fabric, I prefer the rougher, more textured fabric that Land's End offers to the Super 120s or above stuff; those feel paper-thin.

Thank you for the input.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

You may want to make sure you measure 40" at your chest before proceeding. Have someone else take the measurement.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I've been looking for a five pocket corduroy.

I got the new offering from LE but had to return the hip-huggers.


----------

